# Dr. Debug



## ChimeraXXL (Mar 6, 2010)

I have an ASRock P55 mobo, and when it boots, the Dr. Debug device goes through and rolls up to Checkpoint 00: Passes control to OS Loader (typically INT19h) according to the install guide book.

When Windows 7 loads up the Dr. Debug flashes back to a checkpoint AA: Uninstall POST INT1Ch vector and INT09h vector. Deinitializes the ADM module.

I just went to ASRock and did a BIOS update to 1.90 any suggestions or advice as to what (if anything) i'm not doing right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## medley56 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
> Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU



Hi,

I am experiencing the same problems as ChimeraXXL. I have an ASRock P55 Extreme Motherboard with an Intel Core i5 CPU, G Skill 2x2Gb RAM, and an EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+ Video Card. The whole thing is running off of an Antec TruePower New 750W PSU. Hope this helps for the diagnosis.

Thanks,

-Gavin


----------



## ChimeraXXL (Mar 6, 2010)

ASROCK P55 extreme mobo
i5 661 clarkdale - cpu
Sapphire ATI Radeon 5770 - gfx
Corsair TX950w - power
Corsair Dominator 4gb 2 x 2gb DDR3 dual channel mem (slots 1 and 3 on mobo)


I go the error and flashed to the latest bios and that didn't fix it. When I did flash the bios iirc i got an error and it asked me if i wanted to go to bios or restore default settings.


----------



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello.

Same problem here.
Please assist us all.

Many thanks


----------

